# Hoyt Pro Comp Elite or Alpha Elite?



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

Depends on whether you can handle spirals or not. I personally cant shoot them (had a VE+ with them), so I went with an AE and love it.


----------



## fulldraw340 (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with the above post. Spirals give you -0- wall and not everybody takes to that well (myself included). It also depends on what kind of shooting you plan on doing with this bow. Spots, FITA (field), or 3-D all have very different demands on a bow. Are you going to shoot a 5-spot at 20 yds, or FITA at 90 meters? The two bows look similar at first glance but have very different personalities. Bows are like cars--you have to test drive them. You won't go wrong with either provided it is the more natural fit for your taste, and is the best fit for what you plan to shoot.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Gonna be wether you are a spiral guy or not. I loved my AE with #1 cams. Going to get another one. Plus i liked having some speed out of it.


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

Agreed! It took me a long time to learn to shoot the spirals on my contender. Once I did I shot really well, won state in my class, but the next year I did not have the time to practice as much and they ate me up!
I switched to an AE last year, and have loved it. Shooting better than ever now with practice not having as much importance.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Have you tried either one?


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I have been shooting an AE for two years... I haven't been able to shoot the PCE but need to place an order soon.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Grnmtn said:


> If money wasn't an issue which bow for a 27 inch draw archer at 60 pounds? I know the difference in the speed will be roughly 15 to 20 FPS. but is the extra brace height for the Pro comp Elite gonna make up for it?


Actually if you compare a Pro Comp with spirals to an AE the speed difference is only about 5-6 fps. Spirals when setup correctly have a short valley but are butter smooth on the longer bows. The key being that the cams need to be setup the right way and your dl needs to be set correctly. Otherwise they are going to eat you for lunch. I love spirals personally. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Pro comp XL for spots. I'll be shooting my turbo for 3D


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I had a love hate with the spirals. When I was 100% on I was good, but if I wasn't 100% I struggled. The hardest thing I had issue with was getting used to the holding weight from the lower % let off of the sprials. Then again my first experience with them was with the Alphaburner.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Spirals shoot great everyone knows that no question. If you stick it out and get the draw length correct they are great. But they are not the only cams that shoot good. I shot them well just didnt feel it was worth the effort/thought i had to put into it.


----------



## sbunney (Sep 29, 2011)

I just purchased the Pro Comp Elite with GTX cams and love it. 27.5 draw. Nice wall and valley and draws real smooth.


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

Alphaelite for sure I don't shoot one mainly because of the money but i have shot one and pro comp elite and liked AE a lot more,


----------

